# New to WoodWorking



## JNieman (May 15, 2011)

Hello I am 26 years old and just getting into wood working as a hobby I picked up when I quit smoking. I was looking for advice to find some decent cheap amateur hand tools to further continue this new hobby of mine and also wondering what are some essentials I should have tool wise and basic tips I should know. I'm sure many of you are professionals or enthusiasts to the trade and could offer up some good advice. Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

I am a fan of craigslist for used tools and wood. What you want to build would determine advice. Welcome and where are you located?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry I did not see location and congrats on quitting smoking!!!!!!


----------



## JNieman (May 15, 2011)

thanks. for now I'm starting with basic projects wall shelves, bookshelves, signs, various garden projects for the wife and so on but I have a project book I started when I first started quitting and I have a lot of ideas crammed into this little notebook. once I develop better techniques I'd like to do alot more carving/sculpting fascinates me and more advanced furniture would be nice to eventually learn to make as well.


----------



## pritchett.nick (May 16, 2011)

*ditto*

i'm with J here too! i'd love to get started in this kind of work. my grandpa used to do it a lot but i don't live near him anymore. i would love to know how to get started. especially with traditional hand tool stuff. i'd love to make anything from nice front doors to home indoor and outdoor furniture. especially with reclaimed wood. if someone could point us in the right direction that would be great! maybe a website or a book.

i (and probably J too) would greatly appreciate it! thanks.


----------



## JNieman (May 15, 2011)

hey nick welcome. I actually wanted to inform you another member posted to one of my other threads and recommended to stop by www.newwoodworker.com. I dabbled in it a little on my break at work and learned some new things. you should check it out. I didn't have much time to really explore the site but it gave what seemed to be some good tips for set up and power tools. I'm not quite sure how much they delve into hand tools but it's definitely worth a look. you should check it out.


----------



## pritchett.nick (May 16, 2011)

thanks man! i'll check it out. i also found a site from another thread on here: http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/hand-tool-school-intro/
seems pretty interesting and i think i might join the virtual workshop classes. it appears to focus on hand tools a lot though. so it would depend on the type of work you're wanting to get into as to whether or not the site will be for helpful to you or not. good luck man! keep me posted on how things go for you and if you find any good sites or books etc. and i'll do the same.


----------



## JNieman (May 15, 2011)

thanks man yeah I'll have to check it out. I want to get into all types of wood working eventually. the way I look at it experiment with them all until I find my niche. if you can find my other thread it has pics of my first project it's a sign for my friends garden it's simple but hey it's a start. it's also not finished yet gonna work on it some more today. are you using the wwt app just curious?


----------



## pritchett.nick (May 16, 2011)

i didn't realize there WAS an app. i'll have to get it! thanks for asking! heh. project looks like a good start also!


----------

